# DP8 is released



## reddognoyz (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.motu.com/products/software/dp


----------



## Daryl (Sep 25, 2012)

reddognoyz @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> http://www.motu.com/products/software/dp


The big news is support for VST on Mac. This is huge.

D


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 25, 2012)

ordered the upgrade.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome, lots of cool stuff. The V-Racks looks very interesting. Could it replace VEP?

Love everything about it, especially the $395 competitive crossgrade. :mrgreen: 

No movies (info) yet it seems about midi tracks & multitimbral VI's. Would love to understand how DP 8's midi deal with multi-timbral (Logic 9 is still a nightmare) stuff, like big VEP (or V-Rack) templates.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, looks really great. Much better than Logic imo.


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there any trial version available? Couldn't find one at their site.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 25, 2012)

Says Windows version isn't ready but comin'....


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 25, 2012)

R.Cato @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Is there any trial version available? Couldn't find one at their site.



Just got off the phone w/MOTU. There is no trial, nor will there ever be.

Ah well, I then stick with Cubase.


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 25, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> R.Cato @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any trial version available? Couldn't find one at their site.
> ...



Thanks a lot. o-[][]-o


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 25, 2012)

No manual to download and no trial version......

I just want to know if DP8 can switch between a relative and absolute grid mode when moving notes around. In previous versions there was only a relative mode, and if you wanted to move a note that was 10ms off the beat to be directly on the beat you had to go through the quantize window... you couldn't just drag it. So, when you had a handfull of notes to move you had to do them one by one, each with their own quantize settings, or do them all at once and hope they got moved to where you wanted them...., which never happened. Unless you're a better keyboard player than I am.

Also, does DP have MIDI regions yet?


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 25, 2012)

benmrx @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> No manual to download and no trial version......
> 
> I just want to know if DP8 can switch between a relative and absolute grid mode when moving notes around. In previous versions there was only a relative mode, and if you wanted to move a note that was 10ms off the beat to be directly on the beat you had to go through the quantize window... you couldn't just drag it. So, when you had a handfull of notes to move you had to do them one by one, each with their own quantize settings, or do them all at once and hope they got moved to where you wanted them...., which never happened. Unless you're a better keyboard player than I am.
> 
> Also, does DP have MIDI regions yet?



Not true. Just hold the command key and that toggles the grid on and off. This has been available ever since I've used DP, at least version 6.

And I don't think DP is going to implement midi regions, it's just not their approach, even though I myself would find that a welcome addition.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not talking about toggling the grid on/off. I'm talking relative vs. absolute grid modes.... as of DP 7.2 there was ONLY a relative mode.


----------



## IFM (Sep 25, 2012)

I've always loved DP but never use it because it can't mute individual MIDI notes. I hope they have finally addressed this. 
Chris


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 26, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> reddognoyz @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motu.com/products/software/dp
> ...




+1 Just ordered my upgrade!


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 26, 2012)

jamwerks @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Awesome, lots of cool stuff. The V-Racks looks very interesting. Could it replace VEP?
> .



I will still use VEP to connect to my slave computer.


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 26, 2012)

Dragonwind @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> I've always loved DP but never use it because it can't mute individual MIDI notes. I hope they have finally addressed this.
> Chris




Seriously? That's a deal breaker? In 25 years I've never needed to mute an individual midi note.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 26, 2012)

MichaelL @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> In 25 years I've never needed to mute an individual midi note.



Really? I do that all the time (several times per hour). I'm interested in DP8, but need to see lots more videos covering all the midi aspects.

Oh, and I wonder how the power needs will distribute across multiple cores? Logic processes all the buses on the same one. :shock:


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 26, 2012)

MichaelL @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Dragonwind @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always loved DP but never use it because it can't mute individual MIDI notes. I hope they have finally addressed this.
> ...



That would be a deal breaker for me as well. Like Michael, I mute individual notes all the time.


----------



## jcs88 (Sep 26, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> R.Cato @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any trial version available? Couldn't find one at their site.
> ...



This is something I cannot understand. Piracy perhaps? I asked for a demo and they told me to go to my nearest demo merchant, on the other side of the country. Who is going to buy a DAW blind? Insane. I love the look of it and Logic seems to be a dying ship so I need a life raft, but I want to use it first!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 26, 2012)

jcs88 @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> RiffWraith @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > R.Cato @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> ...



Trust me, Logic is NOT a "dying ship".


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a great update for DP users!


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 26, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> MichaelL @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonwind @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> ...



I guess I just don't hit any wrong notes :wink: 

Seriously, there must be something about DP's workflow that allows me to do what you're asking very easily. I'm sure that I do it all the time, a different way, and don't even think about it. I should have said that in 25 years I've never found myself wishing that I could mute individual midi-notes.

There only two things that I've wanted from DP: 64 bit and VST support. Done.


----------



## Reegs (Sep 26, 2012)

Bummer about no trial version. Coming from the PC side, how on earth are they expecting to get any market share if they won't let users who have absolutely zero experience with MOTU take it for a spin? I really like what I see and their hardware is great, but I'm not dropping $400 for a new program sight, compatibility, and performance unseen. And I'm pretty sure most Steinberg, Cakewalk, Presonus users are thinking the same thing. There are trials and 'lite' versions of all those other DAWs.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 26, 2012)

The no-trial-version thing is probably a copy protection thing. Once there are tons of how-to videos, you probably would need a trial to help you decide.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 26, 2012)

I was surprised that they don't have a direct download version as they still produce DP on CD Rom and not DVD since it's a very light program. Mind you one has to insert the CD upon initial boot up of the program which is their copy protection.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 26, 2012)

dcoscina @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> I was surprised that they don't have a direct download version as they still produce DP on CD Rom and not DVD since it's a very light program. Mind you one has to insert the CD upon initial boot up of the program which is their copy protection.



That is their copy protection? Wow!


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 26, 2012)

Muting midi notes is very useful for composition purposes I find, gives me ideas. In D, alternatively, I use track takes in order to provide a similar functionality. It'd be great if the mute midi option were available though.


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 26, 2012)

Can current DP users comment on the notation module?


----------



## bdr (Sep 26, 2012)

Notation is only for lead sheets and to assist composing...there are no articulations whatsoever.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a great piece of software!

The features sound great on paper. Would love to demo it at some point.

I am happy Cubase user but curious at this new development.

they have really gone out of their way to make DP shine this time.


Tanuj.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 28, 2012)

I received my update today in the mail. 2 day turn around. Damn fast MOTU! Loaded and playing with it. Very familiar. Not a big face lift but it has it where it needs it. 64 bit baby!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been using it since yesterday & I love it.
I disagree for me there's some great changes,GUI themes are improved,plugin menus are a bit different,it's familiar enough for an easy transition if you use DP but many cool enhancements like built in PDF manual,a contact tech support tab,cross platform VST support,the ability to run in 32 or the 64bit Kernel,added plugs etc....
It's substantially more efficient on my system resources 

This is a great update, & a startling .0 update.
MOTU didn't hit a Home Run IMO they hit a Grand Slam.

Yeah a demo version would be cool but many apps don't provide demos,there are tons of video tutorials and competitive cross-grade discounts. 
I guess you can conclude I like DP8


----------



## PMortise (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my copy coming in, but one thing I'd like to see Motu add is expression mapping like in Cubase.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 29, 2012)

PMortise @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> I'm looking forward to my copy coming in, but one thing I'd like to see Motu add is expression mapping like in Cubase.


Now they are using VST, there is nothing to stop them.

D


----------



## fst (Sep 29, 2012)

Daryl @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> PMortise @ Sat Sep 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking forward to my copy coming in, but one thing I'd like to see Motu add is expression mapping like in Cubase.
> ...


Except that reportedly it's only VST 2.4 support not VST3 - quite why you'd add VST support yet not the latest revison seems very odd - the extra MIDI ports alone would have made it worthwhile, and a more compelling upgrade from my perspective.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 29, 2012)

kgdrum @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> I've been using it since yesterday & I love it.
> 
> It's substantially more efficient on my system resources



That's interesting. Can you elaborate on this? Just a subjective impression, or have you verified less CPU cycles for the exact same situation/project/etc? 

Thanks,
O


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 29, 2012)

benmrx @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> I'm not talking about toggling the grid on/off. I'm talking relative vs. absolute grid modes.... as of DP 7.2 there was ONLY a relative mode.



From what you were mentioning in your earlier post, you'd be able to do it in DP. Dragging items, isolated or in bulk, is not an issue. Not sure where the rel/abs comes into things from what your have described.

If you're talking about bypassing the midi/tempo map and moving by ABS time I think there are ways of doing that, just different labels/ways of thing it between different programs.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 29, 2012)

jaeroe @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> benmrx @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not talking about toggling the grid on/off. I'm talking relative vs. absolute grid modes.... as of DP 7.2 there was ONLY a relative mode.
> ...



I understood what he meant now. If you drag a note in DP, there currently isn't a way to snap it to a grid, it will always remain relative to how it was first performed/pencil'd in. That sucks for the sloppy players, such as myself, but ironically I never missed this feature, because I almost always quantize if I perform (w/ low strength settings) or humanize when I pencil in, and I find that the relative grid helps humanize my compositions. This is useful in orchestral music, but I can see it being troublesome with more straight-beat genres. That's why when I compose something loop-based or more electronic, I prefer to go with Logic. In that case, the midi regions also help.

Still love DP for orchestral, long/free form music. And template building in it is always a joy. I'm in the middle of a big project, so I'm afraid to upgrade now, but soon I'll try it out, just for the fact that it was entirely re-coded and is 64-bit must mean it's more efficient, or at the very least that it will become increasingly more efficient as MOTU refines the code. DP is looking to have a bright future, granted they manage to put out an equally-if-not-better PC version.

Btw, a bit off-topic, I have to say, as helpful as some of the folks are in the MOTUNATION forum, I find it hard to get objective opinions there. I browsed around in the reactions to DP8 threads and all of them seem to glorify the app and gloss over the issues and the users who post them. It's very troublesome to have that kind of environment in probably the single free user knowledge database that DP has. It's woefully short on Youtube tutorials, and it's presence on other music forums is very small compared to other major DAWs. Hopefully that'll change with the PC version being released. Here's to hoping!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 29, 2012)

ozmorphasis @ Sat 29 Sep said:


> kgdrum @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using it since yesterday & I love it.
> ...



Well,I went back and forth between 7.24 (32bit)& 8 (64bit)on a couple of projects,I have an app(can't remember the name)that shows the individual core usage and it runs better)
DP8 is running well enough that I'm parked in 8(64) & have no intention going back to 7.24 which I loved.
I might venture into the 32bit DP8 to render a few VI's in projects that aren't 64bit yet.
I'm hopeful that UA updates to 64bit soon and a few VI's like AAS but for the most part I have enough plugs and VI's to work with.
So far DP8 is a great update.


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 29, 2012)

Has anyone using Avast run into an infection warning when launching DP8? Very odd. Os 10.6.8


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats to all the loyal DP users. It's been a long wait, and I know how frustrating that can be. Cheers!


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 29, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> I'm in the middle of a big project, so I'm afraid to upgrade now, but soon I'll try it out, just for the fact that it was entirely re-coded and is 64-bit must mean it's more efficient, or at the very least that it will become increasingly more efficient as MOTU refines the code.



You might be intested to know - a simple test like adding tracks to a huge template now yields instant response from DP8 versus DP 7.24 needing a coffee break to do that. Activity monitor seems to spread the load evenly across processors under 8, as well. 7 and before never seemed to do that properly. Seems more efficient so far.

Exterternal video output when slaved works properly now, too.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 29, 2012)

jaeroe and kgdrum,

Thanks! That's all great to hear.

O


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 29, 2012)

I started to build my new template. DP8 crashed while loading LASS into my first instance of Kontakt. I disabled Kontakt's memory server, and that seems to have fixed the problem. I loaded Omnisphere AND Trilian...not even a burp! 

It's interesting to note that if you do get a crash, a DP window pops up, in which you are asked to describe what you were doing when the crash occurred. This message is then submitted to MOTU along with your email address. Instant support report! 
First time I've heard of a developer proactively tracking bugs. Way to go MOTU.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 29, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> jaeroe @ Sat Sep 29 said:
> 
> 
> > benmrx @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> ...



DING DING DING! 

The thing is... PT, Cubase, even Reaper (pretty sure Logic and Studio One also) have BOTH options.. relative AND absolute.... and all those DAW's default to being absolute (total opposite from DP). It's extremely useful in any genre of music. Just because a note is dead on the grid doesn't mean it's going to sound rigid either, especially if you've got other processes going on to push/pull things where you want them... like ride a delay to pull the percussion back, and then push it forward when things go 'big'. With literally every other DAW I've tried, if you want it to snap it will or won't depending on what your grid settings are. DP is THE only DAW (that I've tried) that doesn't have an absolute grid setting/mode. The thing that gets me with straight quantizing is that some notes go where you want, and other's don't... unless you do it note by note, with different quanitze settings depending on where you want it to go.. downbeat, triplet, etc. 

I too, after having owned DP since v3 didn't notice this until v7.2 when I tried to go back to DP after having used PT for a decade. I've said it before, but it's *little things like this that make me think DP is honestly better served to those that are actually good players. That's probably a really good thing for a lot of people*!

P.S., I hope I'm not coming off as trolling here. DP was the first pro DAW I ever bought, and it has a special place in my heart. There is honestly no more than 4-5 (arguably petty) things stopping me from using it. IMO, DP does the best job at integrating both audio and MIDI, it has my favorite system ever for dealing with/editing/arranging 'takes'..., I still argue that the audio features have officially outclassed the MIDI features at this point. I just keep checking back with each new major upgrade on where the program is.


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, i guess that's just never been an issue for me. There are a ton of quantization options and even selecting notes in the notation window is incredibly easy/fast. It's also easy to explode or divide a track and apply different settings to different groups of notes if you really need to. But, the custom quantizing stuff usually does the trick. I just don't go there much.

I've tried a lot of different programs and I just find that DP deals with large midi templates for orchestral and film stuff like no other program. The nested folder system alone is huge. Now that the program is a lot more efficient I'm all the more happy.

Still wish they'd come up with a way to re-assign select routing quickly/easily ala Protools - cascading, etc. (not via he reassign window, but by track selection, etc).


----------



## benmrx (Sep 29, 2012)

Trust me, I've tried to get DP to fit to my way of working (maybe I'll try again  ), and I agree with you on pretty much everything, and that's why I've tried so hard to find my way with the program. It's way of organizing, dealing with tracks, templates, alternate mixes, searching for ultra specific MIDI data within a track, the list goes on.


----------



## Malo (Sep 30, 2012)

So... Is muting midi notes possible in DP8?


----------



## jaeroe (Sep 30, 2012)

benmrx @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Trust me, I've tried to get DP to fit to my way of working (maybe I'll try again  ), and I agree with you on pretty much everything, and that's why I've tried so hard to find my way with the program. It's way of organizing, dealing with tracks, templates, alternate mixes, searching for ultra specific MIDI data within a track, the list goes on.



Yeah - I think the no Abs thing has to do with Performer being probably the oldest midi software out there - and there was a period of time when a decent size of their base could get very vocal/critical when updates would drastically change existing functionality or loose functions all together in order to bring in something new. I suspect implementing Abs would mean reworking a system that many of their users love. The display is extremely bar and beat oriented.

Re muting notes - I don't think so and didn't see anything in the manual. In instances where I want to do something like that I just drag to a neighboring track with same assignments. It's very easy/simple and quick. But, everyone works their own way.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Sep 30, 2012)

With all this DP hooplah surround the release of the DP8, I've found myself researching and discovering new ways of working w/ DP. I never used the sequence editor, but now I find myself using it in conjunction with the "show selection in sequence editor" and "group visible tracks" commands. Combined, they are immensely useful in editing a large amount of tracks simultaneously, and just basically reigning in a huge score when you have to input CC data for a bunch of different tracks. The tips and tricks post int he MOTUNATION forum is now bookmarked on my browser... so much useful information.

From what I've heard, there doesn't seem to be a mute midi notes function in DP8, or a whole lot of new functions, aside from the already advertised. But I've heard reports of DP running much faster, making better use of it's cores, snappier interface (This is a big one for me) and being overall very solid, despite a .0 release. I'm looking forward to switching to 8 as soon as I'm done with this project. Should be a no brainer for 7.24 users. o-[][]-o


----------



## Justin Miller (Sep 30, 2012)

Antonio, were you a student composer in Piccadilly last spring?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2012)

You can mute a note or region of notes in DP.

Select a note or region or whatever you like, then go to "Region," "Mute Region" or use the keyswitch alternative.

As for dragging to snap to a grid, I use quantize for that. You can use any "strength" of it, offset it, etc.

Ordering DP 8 today.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 2, 2012)

JohnG @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> You can mute a note or region of notes in DP. Select a note or region or whatever you like, then go to "Region," "Mute Region" or use the keyswitch alternative.



Not quite sure that I understand. I could select a few notes in a chord, then go to "Mute Region", and it will only mute the few notes that I selected?


----------



## antoniopandrade (Oct 2, 2012)

Justin Miller @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Antonio, were you a student composer in Piccadilly last spring?



yep


----------



## JPQ (Oct 2, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Tue 25 Sep said:


> R.Cato @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any trial version available? Couldn't find one at their site.
> ...



Same goes here i cannot imagine use daw what i cannot test before i buy it. Same applies much also other software or hardware... even samples becouse demos dont show style often what i make. btw i trying have only short list what i need becouse too long list is complex remember what stuff is where,and i hate slow loading times... last comment is totally offtopic i am sorry but i must say that again.


----------



## IFM (Oct 2, 2012)

So if I want to mute the top notes only I can select all of them and mute region? Wouldn't that also mute the notes below it too?
Chris


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2012)

jamwerks @ 2nd October 2012 said:


> Not quite sure that I understand. I could select a few notes in a chord, then go to "Mute Region", and it will only mute the few notes that I selected?



No -- it doesn't allow you to do quite what you said, which would be to mute some notes in a chord but not others. It mutes the individual midi track for some time period, more like an on / off switch. (This information is for DP7; I ordered DP 8 today).


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2012)

A useful link with the tech specs for DP8:

http://www.motu.com/products/software/dp/specs.html


----------



## JohnG (Oct 2, 2012)

another link that I thought was useful is here -- video clips with how-tos for DP including one called "Scoring to Picture" that goes over some of DP's features, including streamers and punches:

http://www.motu.com/products/software/d ... er_content


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 3, 2012)

I installed DP8 and started getting spikes on DP's processing meter while loading LASS in Kontakt. Then I started getting clicks, pops and drop outs. I updated my audio drivers, and updated to OS 10.8. That didn't help.

I spent half an hour on the phone with MOTU tech support and we tried different configurations to isolate the problem. So far, it looks like an issue between DP8 and Kontakt. No problems with other plug-ins. 

It's interesting to note that when I changed the audio configuration from MOTU to MAC's built-in to isolate the problem ALL of the Kontakt outs connected to DP aux ins changed to Melodyne outs. I reassigned one of those to a Kontakt out to test the configuration.
When I switched back to MOTU audio, all of the tracks that switched to Melodyne outs
changed back to the original Kontakt outs EXCEPT for the track that I reassigned to a Kontakt out. That changed to a Melodyne out!

I'm contemplating going back to DP 7.24 with VEPPRO until DP8 stabilizes.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 3, 2012)

There was a known problem with the AU version of Styus, so you could try manually setting Kontakt to run the VST version in DP8.


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 3, 2012)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> There was a known problem with the AU version of Styus, so you could try manually setting Kontakt to run the VST version in DP8.




Thanks Mike. I gave it shot. When enabled the VST version of Kontakt, it failed DP's scan and wouldn't load. Maybe I'll try to reinstall just the VST version of Kontakt.


----------



## bdr (Oct 4, 2012)

benmrx @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Trust me, I've tried to get DP to fit to my way of working (maybe I'll try again  ), and I agree with you on pretty much everything, and that's why I've tried so hard to find my way with the program. It's way of organizing, dealing with tracks, templates, alternate mixes, searching for ultra specific MIDI data within a track, the list goes on.



Someone on MOTUnation has found that moving to an absolute position is possible by dragging the start or end of a note and holding down the control key, it will then snap to the grid. Seems to be an undocumented feature.


----------



## justwanderedin (Oct 16, 2012)

Can somebody with DP8 please check the muting of individual midi notes (for example in a chord)? 

I too have been missing that function sorely.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 16, 2012)

I think it's the same as before -- you can mute a section but it's like a pedal -- on/off. So an individual note in a chord, as far as I can tell, still cannot be muted.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 16, 2012)

Strange that MOTU has still left this feature out. Shouldn't be difficult to add...


----------



## JohnG (Oct 16, 2012)

It seems as though they've added a lot of new effects, included VST support for the first time, and strengthened the existing program, but the main change is 64 bit and the soon-to-be-released Windows version, for this release at least.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been using DP8 for a couple weeks now. Like it a lot though it's a wee buggy in places. CPU usage with Kontakt 5 often leads to random spikes and it's crashed a couple times. I switched out my old 7200RMP HD for an SSD for my boot drive and now DP doesn't recognize F1 key for anything. 

THat said, the work flow and consolidated window is terrific. I bought a 27" LED monitor in anticipation of this beast and I love how the program actually makes me think and compose in more orchestral ways. It's terrific but like many initial releases, it will be much stronger when 7.01 is released addressing some of the bugs.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2012)

Agreed as a .0 release there's a few kinks that need to be rectified but all in all it's an amazing release and potentially DP8 looks incredible!!


----------



## antoniopandrade (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for your input dcoscina. I actually just received my copy. Did you encounter any issues with 7.24 after installing 8? I heard that you can actually open the same file with both versions, which is amazing, so I might just test DP8 a bit before actually jumping in full force... as long as it doesn't screw anything up in DP7


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't gone back to DP7.24 as I installed an SSD boot drive on my aging Mac Pro so I'm not sure...


----------



## antoniopandrade (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a good sign. DP8 being stable enough that you're not considering going back. One of the only problems I've heard from users in this regard is that when you install DP8, the LAME framework will be erased from DP7's bundle directory so you'd have to copy that and move it to the new directory when DP8 is installed. This is just so you can bounce files out in MP3 format.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Tue Oct 16 said:


> That's a good sign. DP8 being stable enough that you're not considering going back. One of the only problems I've heard from users in this regard is that when you install DP8, the LAME framework will be erased from DP7's bundle directory so you'd have to copy that and move it to the new directory when DP8 is installed. This is just so you can bounce files out in MP3 format.



That was quite easily solved once I found out how to fix it. 

I probably will re-install the Snow Leopard 7200 rpm drive again on my system so I can do a dual boot. Funny enough, DP works better on the HD than on the SSD.... not sure why but it doesn't crash as much. Then I also have access to DP7


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2012)

antoniopandrade @ Tue 16 Oct said:


> Thanks for your input dcoscina. I actually just received my copy. Did you encounter any issues with 7.24 after installing 8? I heard that you can actually open the same file with both versions, which is amazing, so I might just test DP8 a bit before actually jumping in full force... as long as it doesn't screw anything up in DP7



DP7 themes get whacked,there's a post on Motunation about it.
James renamed and if you put back all's well with themes in both versions.

I also have not gone back to 7,a benefit if you decide to go back to 7 the new plugs in 8 wil be in 7. 
8 has a few quirks but not for everyone some users have issues some have very few,but for most it's quite workable for a .0 release.
Some people lose commands but a reboot solves for most users.
It might be a good idea to go to Motunation and read a few threads before diving in.
I didn't I was one of the 1st users and it's been pretty cool for me.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 16, 2012)

DP8.01 update has been released.


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 16, 2012)

What's the word on the Windows version?


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 16, 2012)

8.01 is out today


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay MOTU customer service is AWESOME! I called MOTU since the site said I don't have any available downloads even though I do have a registered copy of DP8 and I spoke with Magic Dave who said their website is being swamped with hits but who asked me for my email address and sent me the direct download. How cool is that? MOTU rocks!!!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 16, 2012)

dcoscina @ Fri 16 Nov said:


> Okay MOTU customer service is AWESOME! I called MOTU since the site said I don't have any available downloads even though I do have a registered copy of DP8 and I spoke with Magic Dave who said their website is being swamped with hits but who asked me for my email address and sent me the direct download. How cool is that? MOTU rocks!!!!!



something with their database is a bit wonky,I had the same issue and Lorne sent me the link.
So far a nice update,I doubt anyone will want to keep the .0 release but unless you rename 8.0 the .01 update writes over and replaces .0


----------

